# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Alexandria Mediterranean Cuisine

## SouthSide

New local restuarant in South OKC -  Alexandria Mediterranean Cuisine at 12501 S Western Ave. 

Order at the counter and they bring the food to you. Modern, clean interior. Great service , good food. Not a fan of the murals though.  

LInk to website for photos and menu: https://alexandriamediterraneancuisine.business.site/

----------

